# 11 Major Bodybuilding Muscles in Human Body Explained [PICS]



## wolf2009 (Jul 10, 2011)

With over *600 muscles* in the human body,only  11 muscles are considered as major muscles.
*A major muscle* is categorized as a voluntary skeletal muscle that is controlled by the somatic nervous system, according to the National Academy of Sports Medicine.

Each muscle has its own origin -- where the muscle begins, its own insertion point -- where the muscle ends, and has its own distinct function.
The 11 main muscles are scattered throughout the human body.






*Major Muscles Diagram*​
Major Muscles

*Abdominals*



Included in the abdominal muscle is the rectus abdominus, internal obliques, external obliques and the transverse abdominus - the front of the torso.
Your abdominal muscles begin at the ribcage and run to their insertion point which is the pelvis.
If you have ever desired a "six pack," the rectus abdominus is the muscle that forms this look as well as giving you the ability to flex your spine.
The internal and external obliques allow the spine to rotate. Additionally, these muscles allow you to bend sideways. The transverse abdominus is located deep underneath your abdominal muscles.
Its function is to support the spine and help to maintain proper posture.


*Gluteals*


The gluteals are also known as your glutes or buttocks. They are a large muscle group comprised of the gluteus maximus, minimus and medius.
 The gluteus maximus has an origination point of the pelvic crest and ends at the femur - the long bone located in the thigh portion of your leg.
The gluteus medius and minimus originate at the pelvis and end at the side of your femur.
The gluteus maximus allows for hip extension, the ability to move your leg backwards.
The gluteus medius and minimus allow for hip abduction, allowing you to move your legs away from the center of your body.


*Latissimus Dorsi*


The latissimus dorsi is a large muscle located in your back. These muscles are well-defined and resemble that of wings.
They originate in your lower back and insert into the humerus, the bone in the top portion of your arm.
They allow your arm to rotate. Additionally, the latissimus dorsi allow you to perform a pulling action.


*Pectorals Major*


The pectorals major is your chest muscle. The pectorals major originates at the sternum- your breastbone. The insertion point it the humerus.
The pectorals major allow for the flexing and adduction of your arms, helping to bring your arms inward towards your chest.


*Trapezius*


The trapezius is the muscle located in the upper portion of your back and around your neck.
The trapezius originates in your skull and runs down the center of your spine to the last thoracic vertebrae.
 Its insertion point is the collar bone, the outer portion of your shoulder bone.
The trapezius allows you to elevate, retract and raise your shoulder blade.


*Deltoids*


The deltoids are your shoulder muscles and are comprised of three different muscles.
They include the anterior deltoids, which is the front of your shoulder allow your arms to move forward.
 The medial deltoids are the middle muscles of your shoulders. They are responsible for extending the arms out from the side of your body.
The posterior deltoids are the back of the shoulder muscles. They allow your arms to reach backwards.


*Biceps Brachii*


Located in your upper arm, the biceps brachii include a short and long head.
The short and long head of your biceps brachii originate at the scapular and have an insertion point of the ulna and radius, the bones in the lower portion of your arm.
They are responsible for flexing the arm as well as decreasing the angle of your elbow. The biceps brachii also allow you to bring your forearm to your upper arm.


*Triceps Brachii*



The triceps brachii are found on the back of your upper arm. They are comprised of three heads.
The long head begins at the scapula; the lateral head starts at your humerus and the medial head starts at the bottom portion of your humerus and ends at the olecranon process, your elbow.
The triceps brachii give you the ability to extend and straighten your arm. The triceps brachii also allow you to increase the angel at your elbow joints.


*Quadriceps*


The quadriceps are made up of four different muscles, which are located at the front portion of your thighs.
These muscles originate at the top of the your femur and end at the shin- or the front portion of your tibia.
They include the rectus femorsis, vastus lateralis, vastus intermedius and vastus medialis.
These four muscles work together in order to allow for knee extension. They also allow the hip to bend.


*Hamstrings*


The hamstrings are comprised of the biceps femoris, semimembranosus and semitendinosus.
They are located on the back of your thigh.
The hamstring originate just below the gluteus maximus and insert into the shin. They allow for the bending of your knee.


*Gastrocnemius*


The gastrocenmius is frequently referred to as your calf muscle. The calf muscle and located on the back portion of your lower leg.
The gastrocenmius originates behind the knee at your femur and inserts into the Achilles tendo, the tendon on the heel of your foot.
The gastrocnemius allows for plantar flexion elevation of the heel- while standing on your toes.

Source :

```
http://bodynmuscle.com/11-major-bodybuilding-muscles-human-body/
```


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 10, 2011)

What is the point of the first image? A skinny chick w/ no detail of any of these muscles and wearing long pants? Looking at the flair bottoms of her yoga pants is not telling me anything about a soleus.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 10, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> What is the point of the first image? A skinny chick w/ no detail of any of these muscles and wearing long pants? Looking at the flair bottoms of her yoga pants is not telling me anything about a soleus.



The first image is just to give an overview idea where are all the major muscles are located in one diagram.
My bad about the soleus will just add it 

The *soleus* is a powerful muscle in the back part of the lower leg (the calf). It runs from just below the knee to the heel, and is involved in standing and walking. It is closely connected to the gastrocnemius muscle and some anatomists consider them to be a single muscle, the triceps surae. Its name is derived from the Latin word, "solea," meaning "sandal."
They are powerful muscles and are vital in walking, running, and dancing. The soleus specifically plays an important role in maintaining standing posture; if not for its constant pull, the body would fall forward.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 10, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> What is the point of the first image? A skinny chick w/ no detail of any of these muscles and wearing long pants? Looking at the flair bottoms of her yoga pants is not telling me anything about a soleus.




I thought the same thing, i figured they would have at least put someone  with a little more muscle and definition. Really like how hard could  that have been.

But thanks though it is very informative.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> I thought the same thing, i figured they would have at least put someone  with a little more muscle and definition. Really like how hard could  that have been.
> 
> But thanks though it is very informative.



You are welcome


----------

